# Puppy peeing when he meets new people!



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

Everytime Kaiser meets someone new, he pees. If they reach to pet him, he pees. If they ignore him, he pees. If i keep him by me, he pees. Sometimes on them!







I have no idea what to do. I've tried taking him out before they show up if I know someone is coming, I've tried crating him, I've tried letting him meet them outside (much less messier), the only thing I haven't tried is punishing him. No idea what to do!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: kcs...the only thing I haven't tried is punishing him.


Do NOT do that!!! He's either overly excited or submissive, or perhaps both. Punishing him will only make it worse. How old is he? He'll probably outgrow it eventually, but in the meantime, keep doing what you're doing - ignoring him, having people meet him outside to empty him out first, etc.


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

I agree, no need to punish him, that will only create other issues. If he's a puppy he should grow out of it. My ten month old sometimes pee's a little when someone pets him and uses a high pitch voice.

Is Kaiser full on peeing or is it just dribbles?


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

Alright, whew. I never had any plans of punishing him whatsoever, I just named that as something I HADN'T tried.I'm hoping he grows out of it- the dishwasher repair guy came today earlier than he had said he was, so Kaiser was there at the door and as soon as he stepped him, Kaiser pee all over the floor...TWICE! I hope he grows out of this soon, people are starting to avoid my house!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie had this issue as a puppy and we just ignored it when it happened and she grew out of it around the time she turned 1. 

One thing you can try is taking him out for a potty before your guests arrive - at least then there's less mess to clean up


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

When you know someone is coming over, either crate Kaiser in advance, or crate him before you open the door, then toss a great treat in once the person is in the house or put a doggy diaper on him & open the door while distracting K with a super treat so he's focused on your hand & the treat rather than the new person ... any which way, I wouldn't expect instant success; just try to control the meetings so that you don't have to do a cleanup (a signal in itself since, obviously, everything else is interrupted by this process) during the meet: try to have people come over frequently so that K gets to practise, also take him out for lots of socializing around new people.

It may be that this reaction was why the original owners rehomed him. 

You mentioned in an earlier post that K had lived outside (at the previous owner) so it could be excitement, submissive - how has he been with house training?


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

He's doing great with housetraining for the most part. My husband had put him and our other dog in the garage a few weeks ago while he cleaned the kitchen floor and he went to the bathroom in one corner. Now everytime he goes into the garage, he goes right to that corner and tried to poop! Other than that and this submissive peeing, he waits to be let out and sometimes even signals he needs to go out! 

Ah, I was wondering the same thing about his old owners. You never know the real reason people rehome their dogs. He was very well taken care of from a medical standpoint, but it seems he was just kind of left outside in the backyard most of the time. Sad, because he's such a sweet dog.


----------

